

Nginx Conference 2014 - fcambus
http://nginx.com/nginxconf/

======
mattdeboard
I really love Nginx and use the hell out of it. But this seems like a really,
really specific conference.

~~~
rdtsc
> a really, really specific conference

Not bad thing perhaps. A focused group of people sharing some experience,
meeting each other. Even as narrow as it is you can already explore a whole
bunch of topics: security, caching, authentication, web-sockets, spdy,
proxying, failover/ha, writing modules, video streaming. Can make it practical
(here is how to configure this or that) or share battle stories. That's
probably enough to fill a whole day with multiple tracks.

~~~
dingdingdang
How about exploring how to integrate really really well with
[http://ajenti.org/](http://ajenti.org/) to do away with the need for trawling
through obscure ini files to access:

> security, caching, authentication, web-sockets, spdy, proxying, failover/ha,
> writing modules, video streaming.

~~~
jfindley
nginx doesn't use ini files for configuration, and I seriously doubt that
ajenti is going to help you write your own nginx modules.

This reads a little bit to me like a clumsy and misplaced advert for a control
panel - but that could be my significant bias against all of this sort of
control panel coming in to play.

~~~
dingdingdang
I can assure you its not an advert _, haven 't even tried ajenti: I had just
seen an article about the system and since I'm fed up with administrating
server via console window AND wanting to try nginx.. well, it seemed
reasonable to suggest fusion of two potential goodies!

_may still be clumsy but.. well there we go.

------
murtza
I have been tracking upcoming developer conferences like Nginx Conference in
this repo:

[https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-
Conferences](https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-Conferences)

I currently track conference name, website, hashtag, and city. I am also
considering adding a list of sponsors and speakers for each conference.

What other data would be useful or interesting?

~~~
Shadow6363
I just wanted to say, you're awesome. I've long been trying to find something
similar or some easy way to keep up on upcoming conferences. Thank you!

~~~
murtza
Thanks! I'm happy that the list is useful. I was searching around for a
comprehensive list, but I couldn't find one. So I decided to create this repo.

